# My little planted experiment



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

This tank is an evolve 8 tank with eco complete substrate, fluval 48 LED plant light, and a slightly modified filter system using both the mechanical filter and ceramic media. Been doing some experimentation after reading some articles about aeration and CO2 levels. I am running a low level of aeration in the sump box for the last month while adding API leafzone once a week, and 4 drops of liquid Co2 once a day. The combination has been working really well! The baby tears, narrow leaf sag (two inches of growth a day), and java moss have been going crazy, and algae has also been very minimal and controlled by the snails and shrimp. I started the same routine on another plant tank I recently started, and I am already seeing significant growth increase. The baby tears I harvested from this tank has already doubled in size in about a week. 

Always loved planted tanks, but never seemed to find a good balance until now. Got to love it!


----------



## CelticRavens (Feb 21, 2015)

That's beautiful. Never heard of liquid Co2, but then there's a lot that falls into that category with me. :smile: Where do you buy it?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Just for your information, neon tetra should be in a school of 6 minimum and in at east 10g tank (20g would be better) they may be small but they need swim room! And no, an evolve 8 is not 8 gallons total or near that in the front swim space.
Glad you're having success with your plant experiment though!


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

And just for your info there are 6, and I rescued them from a guy who had them with convict cichlid babies. Most of them had no tails. They are so relaxed in the tank they rarely swim together. Should not assume anything because we all know where that leads.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh my that is absolutly gorgeous!!


----------



## pasoindy (Feb 19, 2012)

CelticRavens said:


> That's beautiful. Never heard of liquid Co2, but then there's a lot that falls into that category with me. :smile: Where do you buy it?


SeaChem Flourish Excel is liquid Co2. You can find it in most fish stores except the big box stores. I buy it from Amazon because it's cheaper there.

This is a very nice planted tank!


----------



## CelticRavens (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks Pasoindy. I've got Prime in my cart already so I'll add Flourish Excel.
http://www.bettafish.com/member.php?u=35280


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

I am using the API CO2 booster. Heard too many issue's with Excell melting vals and causing problems with shrimp. Also not using full dose. Using one drop per 1.5 to 2 gallons of water.


----------



## CelticRavens (Feb 21, 2015)

I'll follow your lead then on the amount to add because you have far more experience than I do. Although I've already ordered the Excel.
I don't feed the 8-10 pellets on the food directions either because veteran keepers on here advised against it.


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

I started with two drops a day out of an eye dropper and watched the plants and fish to be sure of their reaction. After a week I increased, and then I saw what I was looking for. Rapid growth, and even oxygen bubbles coming out of my moss in the afternoon. except when dealing with medications, I am always on the side of caution. Too many sad stories out here where someone introduced a full dose of something and killed off a whole tank.


----------



## KaisynKai (Mar 5, 2015)

Fourthwind said:


> And just for your info there are 6, and I rescued them from a guy who had them with convict cichlid babies. Most of them had no tails. They are so relaxed in the tank they rarely swim together. Should not assume anything because we all know where that leads.


HIGH 5 girl nice to see someone stand up for their actions and love your tank


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

KaisynKai said:


> HIGH 5 *girl *nice to see someone stand up for their actions and love your tank


Fourthwind = Old fat *boy* BBQ chef LOL But thank you!

Her I am in all my glory. :roll:


----------



## KaisynKai (Mar 5, 2015)

Fourthwind said:


> Fourthwind = Old fat *boy* BBQ chef LOL But thank you!
> 
> Her I am in all my glory. :roll:


**high 5 MAN!!!!!!**** lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for suggesting caution on the Excel. Even Seachem warns about melting (especially of Crypts and Vals) on their web site and most shrimpers urge less is more when using Excel. Always wise to use caution when introducing new products to an aquarium...especially if you have inverts.

Beautiful tank, BTW.


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Fourthwind said:


> I started with two drops a day out of an eye dropper and watched the plants and fish to be sure of their reaction. After a week I increased, and then I saw what I was looking for. Rapid growth, and even oxygen bubbles coming out of my moss in the afternoon. except when dealing with medications, I am always on the side of caution. Too many sad stories out here where someone introduced a full dose of something and killed off a whole tank.


Thats the way to do it. Start low on dosage and take your time increasing based on plants and fish. 

+1


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

FWIW, when people offer advice on this forum they do so with the best of intentions and to help educate. Some may not be as tactful as others in their wording but the intent is always the same. 

There are a lot of people who don't know or care that just one or two of a shoaling species in a tank is not good for the long-term health of that species. IMO, imparting that information, even if it turns out to not apply as it did in this case, is better than saying nothing at all.


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> FWIW, when people offer advice on this forum they do so with the best of intentions and to help educate. Some may not be as tactful as others in their wording but the intent is always the same.
> 
> There are a lot of people who don't know or care that just one or two of a shoaling species in a tank is not good for the long-term health of that species. IMO, imparting that information, even if it turns out to not apply as it did in this case, is better than saying nothing at all.


I agree with you, and it was the tact that ruffled my feathers. I have been seeing way too much attacking and less nurturing of folks who have problems. People should know all circumstances before presenting a holy than though post to someone they do not know. In this case he just happened to tick off a guy that has taken care of more tanks and fish than most people see in a lifetime.


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

API CO 2 booster is a very good product and I use it in all my planted tanks. I also use The Leaf Zone once a week in my Betta tanks. In my community tanks i use Seachem flourish once a week and the plants look great. I have had them now (all my plants) over 5 years and treating them with the right products is the key to success. 
Your tank is fantastic and the plants all look great.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

First off, great looking plants. Second, thanks for sharing your experience with everyone. I will be looking into the liquid co2 myself when I finally get my 20 gallon planted. And I agree, you shouldn't just assume that you know the whole story when you don't. This thread was about plants, and it would have been more appropriate to ask if there was only one fish before assuming that there was. And yes, there is alot more bashing than help. I read threads every day where people ask for help and only get "your tank is too small! Or you are doing that wrong! Or you are neglecting your fish!" In my opinion, if the person didn't truly care, they wouldn't be reaching out for help. I've asked questions about my bettas and plants plenty of times, and got alot of rude remarks. But also I've gotten alot of help too. Even when I get impatient with people or have difficulty saying what I'm trying to say. There is a right way and a wrong way to help someone. And assuming that a stranger is inexperienced without knowing the full story, and just preaching is the wrong way to help someone. I don't think any harm was meant, but it's better to ask than to assume. Just my opinion.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, I really like your tank! The plants do tend to hide a lot of things, don't they?


----------

